# OBS vs PRISM Live Studio



## test_nll (May 4, 2020)

I used OBS to do live streaming only from Youtube. The program lasted around 1:30. During this period there were crashes and those watching were complaining a lot. Searching the internet, I found PRISM Live Studio and tested it. The result surprised me a lot, because in addition to not crashing it is possible to do multi streams. As far as I can tell, the base of this program is OBS, but with a different look. I would like to ask the developers why this is and if they have already made a comparison with this tool.


----------



## dodgepong (May 4, 2020)

Can you link to PRISM Live Studio? The only app I have found with this name is a mobile app, which OBS does not have, and thus it does not use OBS as a base.

If you have issues using OBS, please post your issues in the appropriate support section.


----------



## test_nll (May 5, 2020)

PRISM Live Studio
					

Creator tool that provides multi-platform live streaming and powerful video editing features




					prismlive.com


----------



## dodgepong (May 5, 2020)

Ah, for some reason I only saw the mobile half of their site, thanks for the link.


----------



## TessLu (May 19, 2020)

PRISM Live Studio
					

Creator tool that provides multi-platform live streaming and powerful video editing features




					prismlive.com


----------



## x0rx (Dec 8, 2020)

To me this app is based on OBS, no problem with that, but this article 8 ... and no mention to obsproject.





						PRISM Live Studio
					

Creator tool that provides multi-platform live streaming and powerful video editing features




					prismlive.com


----------



## Truthler (Dec 9, 2020)

Prism can not even record video on your machine. It can work only as a streaing software.


----------



## JohnPee (Aug 25, 2021)

The mobile app for android is very cool, plus you can stream to YouTube if you have less than 1000 subscribers.


----------

